# Block yahoo messenger



## goodlistener (Jun 4, 2007)

How do i go about blocking yahoo messenger and only this type of messenger on a machine using Windows XP OS? I prefer to not use blocking software but would rather like to know if there were some settings i could make with regard to blocking it. Please advice with steps.


----------



## pjhutch (Aug 23, 2005)

Use Group Policy GPEDIT.MSC in Computer configuration, Windows Settings, Security Settings, Software Restriction Policies.
Select Create New Policy, then goto Additional Rules, right click and select New Hash Rule and select the program file (must be installed) to block it.


----------



## goodlistener (Jun 4, 2007)

Thanks for your answer PJhutch. You were spot on! Doesn't suprise you i bet!


----------



## wilson44512 (Mar 25, 2006)

cant you just uninstall it.


----------



## pjhutch (Aug 23, 2005)

Once the program is blocked in GPO, you can uninstall it from the machine.

You cannot uninstall programs remotely unless they were deployed as MSI's in the first place.


----------



## goodlistener (Jun 4, 2007)

Me again. I'd like to know if there is any other way to block yahoo messenger instead of the group policy. The blockee has found his way around the group policy and keeps deleting the hash rules. Uninstalling won't help either because of it can always be reinstalled. Please help!


----------



## pjhutch (Aug 23, 2005)

Is the PC in a domain, if so, you could apply the GPO via the domain and not locally. Otherwise you need to block the ports that Yahoo Messenger uses on your Firewall.


----------



## goodlistener (Jun 4, 2007)

The computer is not part of a domain. Could you please advice me on how to find out what ports this application uses and how i can go about blocking them?


----------



## pjhutch (Aug 23, 2005)

Try blocking the ports (except 80) in this article:
http://www.helpbytes.co.uk/yconnect.php


----------



## goodlistener (Jun 4, 2007)

Could you please advice on where this port blocking has to be done? Through the router?


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

blocking ports could result in alot of things not working and your firewall/virus software contiually kicking off about things...i wouldnt suggest that...i take it you only want to block Yahoo messenger and not msn, AOL, MySpace and the other myriad of istant messenger programs???


----------



## pjhutch (Aug 23, 2005)

You block ports on the Firewall on your PC or other device such as a router/firewall (if it has proper firewall capabilities).


----------

